# Snacks made of Cheese



## MadJude (Oct 1, 2012)

Suggest some quick and easy to make cheesy picnic snacks. Share your recipes.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm not sure if you are looking for cheese only snacks but we make a number of cheesy snacks. Of course my kids will just sit and eat a bag of shredded cheese if you let them. Have any more specifics on what you're looking for?

This one is easy to make:

Make a mixture of cream cheese, cheddar cheese, chopped scallions, green chiles, black olives, taco seasoning, etc. Spread on flour tortilla shells and roll up. Refrigerator a few hours then slice. Service with sour cream and/or salsa.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Shredded cheese is a good idea but I will go one simpler.... Block of cheese and a knife....

Make some casadia (spelling sucks) cut them up and feed


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

A cheese snack besides triple cream brie, slice of apple, venison summer sausage, colemans english mustard, all on a ritz cracker?? If brie isnt your thing your favorite will do. Serve with cold beer and ball game.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> Have any more specifics on what you're looking for?


Actually this is a spammer. I pulled the links out and left the question. I thought it might produce some recipes that folks could use. 

Guess I should move it to the recipe section.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Got it. $%#@*!(& spammers.

Take a large jalapeno (or pablano), make a single slice lengthwise cutting approx. 80% of the pepper, remove most of the seeds, stuff with a mixture of cheddar cheese + cream cheese + paprika + onion powder, wrap the pepper tightly with bacon, use toothpicks to the hold the bacon place. Then grill the bacon wrapped pepper turning frequently so all sides are cooked. Remove, cool a little and eat them up.


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

THE best dip ever:
1lb ground sausage (we use HEB breakfast kind)
I block cream cheese
1can of Rotel

Brown sausage, add cheese & rotel. Get it all melty and enjoy! So fast, cheap & easy. I am ALWAYS asked to bring this to parties, recipe is easily doubled AND tripled! Try it and you'll see


----------



## mp5girl (Oct 24, 2012)

emilnon said:


> THE best dip ever:
> 1lb ground sausage (we use HEB breakfast kind)
> I block cream cheese
> 1can of Rotel
> ...


My dad made this but instead of cream cheese... A block of Velveeta.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I tell ya what my thighs sure take a beat'n on the food section.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Actually this is a spammer. I pulled the links out and left the question. I thought it might produce some recipes that folks could use.
> 
> Guess I should move it to the recipe section.


I don't know what that means? spammer? You mean someone put bad stuff in that question so you would infect your computer? Keep the answer simple Uncle, I'm net totally computer literate...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

neldarez said:


> I don't know what that means? spammer? You mean someone put bad stuff in that question so you would infect your computer?


Not necessarily. It's a person that is here for no other reason than to sell something. This person, like many others, was attempting to look like a real member with a serious question. They insert links to a website where you can buy his/her stuff. I don't remember what they were selling but it had nothing to do with anything we discuss here. 
I know we clear them out pretty quick but have you seen the "Watch Online Movies" posts? They are posted every morning. That's spam.

Being on the east coast, either Andi or I get them first thing in the morning. Sometimes they post later in the morning and the west coast (bunkerbob or Naekid) guy's get rid of them.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

And Spammers love cheese. Its not a stereotype, its a universal truth.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> And Spammers love cheese. Its not a stereotype, its a universal truth.


:lolsmash:


----------

